# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Ibrahimovic chấn thương

## akakavn

CLB AC Milan vừa cho biết, tiền đạo Zlatan Ibrahimovic đã dính chấn thương ở trận giao hữu ngày hôm qua. Tin cho biết, chân sút người Thụy Điển buộc phải rời sân ở phút 60 trong trận giao hữu với Malmo hôm qua, Chủ nhật (14/8). Sau khi kiểm tra y tế, Ibra được xác định chấn thương mắt cá chân.  “Chấn thương của Ibra không quá nghiêm trọng. Tuy nhiên, do cậu ấy có tiền sử chấn thương mắt cá nên khả năng bình phục sẽ chậm hơn bình thường. Chúng tôi dự đoán, Ibra sẽ phải mất ít nhất 10 ngày mới có thể trở lại tập luyện”, bác sỹ CLB Milan cho biết. Theo kế hoạch, Serie A 2011/12 sẽ khởi tranh vào 28/8. Điều này có nghĩa ĐKVĐ có thể sẽ không vắngchân sút người Thụy Điển này trong trận đầu tiên. Theo bongda.com.vn Tin liên quan: diem san dh nam 2011 dap an de thi hoa hoc khoi b nam 2011 dap an mon toan khoi d nam 2011 dap an thi dai hoc mon sinh 2011 diem san 2011 diem san dai hoc 2011 diem san dai hoc nam 2011

----------

